# New to fly fishing salt water



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

I did have a couple of times I went salt water fly fishing. I was blessed to go to the Chandelier Islands a few years ago but probably forgot all that I learned. I am preparing to go bay fishing and need to know of some basic lures. We used Clousers, wooly buggers, and a few other small offerings and had great success. What works best on our coastline (Port Lavaca to Corpus)? I use an 8 weight Reddington Titanium rod with floating line. Any input is appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Clousers work everywhere it seems. I haven't fly fished any more south than West matagorda bay and the POC jetties. I fished a weed guarded redfish crack like fly in that clearish water with good results. Shrimp flies, Crabs, baitfish, I think redfish crack might span the distance between shrimp and crab and Clousers full in gaps between small baitfish and shrimp. Everyone has their favorites. Isn't there a fly shop or two mid to lower mid coast?


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

DenHaire said:


> I did have a couple of times I went salt water fly fishing. I was blessed to go to the Chandelier Islands a few years ago but probably forgot all that I learned. I am preparing to go bay fishing and need to know of some basic lures. We used Clousers, wooly buggers, and a few other small offerings and had great success. What works best on our coastline (Port Lavaca to Corpus)? I use an 8 weight Reddington Titanium rod with floating line. Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome! Sounds like you are on the right track!

You might stop into Sportsman's Finest in Austin. I bet those guys have some flies and tips, etc. Great shop.

Roys Bait and Tackle in Corpus will have plenty of flies for the area too.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Go to Swan Point Landing http://www.swanpointlandingflyshop.net/ in Rockport and talk to that old reprobate, Dave Hayward. Most likely, he will turn you on to some sort of seaducer and give you some sound advice on the hows and wheres. Can't think of a better place to start and Dave's a great guy.


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

8weight said:


> Welcome! Sounds like you are on the right track!
> 
> You might stop into Sportsman's Finest in Austin. I bet those guys have some flies and tips, etc. Great shop.
> 
> Roys Bait and Tackle in Corpus will have plenty of flies for the area too.


Well, duh! Of course. Sportsman's finest is just up the street. Not sure why I thought of them as freshwater and not saltwater. Thanks for shaking my tree.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

DenHaire said:


> Well, duh! Of course. Sportsman's finest is just up the street. Not sure why I thought of them as freshwater and not saltwater. Thanks for shaking my tree.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I was in Indianapolis once and wandered into Flymasters fly shop there. They had more saltwater flies than most of our shops in Houston!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

A selection of clousers and a couple of Horbey spoon flies is all you need. Keep the flies simple, we are not dealing with Permit in gin clear water, redfish have very poor eyesight. 8 wt rod is plenty, if you want to go after big jacks etc then you may want to pick up a 10 or 11 wt.


----------

